# baa-baa lamb



## larry maddock (Oct 1, 2005)

yo,
i hope this gets posted.
i cant find my previos posts.

does any one know the approximate fat content
for the different cuts of lamb?

i like 15 to 20 % on pork and beef for my 
homemade sausage.

[you]


----------



## monty (Oct 1, 2005)

Larry, after doing a bit of research I find that most lamb sausage recipes call for grinding lamb that has been only minimally trimmed of fat. Overall lamb sausage is a fairly lean type of product. When a recipe does call for added fat it calls mostly for pork fatback at about a 20% ratio.
As much as I like lamb I have never made lamb sausage and might give it a try sometime soon. The information here is from my recipe archive and not from personal experience with making that type of sausage. Hope this helps!
Monty


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 1, 2005)

yo,
thank you ,srmonty for the info.

on pork and beef the average  fat content is as follows,

shoulder and chuck [front of animal] is 20 %

loin and sirloin [upper middle] is 15%

ham and round  [tail end] is 10%.

my homemade sausages never get added fat.

i find 10% meat to lean to make sausages without binder-filler.
this helps keep in the natural fat and doesnt dry out the sausage.

im wondering if lamb is generally the same content as
porky and elsie??

remember to wrap that rascle

larry


----------



## Dutch (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Larry, you posted your original questions here:  "Forum Related Issues"


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 3, 2005)

yo,
once again thank you to mr earle d- and srmonty for the good info.

so far this forum is really cool.

remember that us newbies have to be shown the way.

this newbie appreciates the knowledge.

yo,
larry
st.ann,missouri


----------



## Dutch (Oct 4, 2005)

Larry, Not a problem-any questions just ask away, someone here will know the answer!!  If not, we'll make one up!!! :P


----------

